# Cigar band Poker Table (lots of pics)



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay so last week I asked some input on a Fold down bar project I was thinking about doing. I recived some great input and many good ideas, but i got sidetracked by one project that caught my eye..... How to Build a Custom Poker Table | RyanDeyer.com . I thought this was too cool of a project to pass up, so here is where I'm at with it.

Here are the supplies, A doner table for the legs, and a 3/4 sheet of Oak Plywood.









I cut the Plywood in half to have 2- 4'x4' Sheets









Then I did drew out the Hexagon shape with the help of 3 circles (odd way of doing that but the easiest)










I cut out the shape then traced the shape on the other board and cut it out as well. Once I had 2 identical (wel mostly identical, I'm about 4 beers into this project at this point) I cut out a 2 inch strip around the edge for a lip. 









Then I attached the lip to the bottom of the other board.










More to come in Next post.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay at this point my 5 year old was growing a bit restless and wanted to help so with some scrap plywood we cut out a rubber band gun.


























Okay back on track with the Table....

I then cut the 6 inch rail out of the "lipped" board.










Then I cut out the center portion of the table.










More to follow in next post.....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lookin good so far. I'm gonna have to copy your idea one of these days.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like the beginnings of a great addition to the garage/mancave. It will make herfing so much better!

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay next up upholstery :kicknuts:Shoot me now I hate this part.... Well anyhow I decided to go with a saddle leather cowhide look.










Here is the center










And the Mother F*$%ing Rail ughhh this was hell to get to look right...


























More Follow.....


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay so here is where I'm at right now the epoxy, and cupholders dont come in till friday so next update will most likely be Saturday.














































whewww that was alot of typing I'm taking a break....


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Matt, Not my idea How to Build a Custom Poker Table | RyanDeyer.com I just tweaked it a bit.


socalocmatt said:


> Lookin good so far. I'm gonna have to copy your idea one of these days.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice. I like the cowhide center.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I like it. It's looking great.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I forgot to ask how well the rubber band gun was enjoyed? Who had more fun with it, you or mini- Kris?


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I forgot to ask how well the rubber band gun was enjoyed? Who had more fun with it, you or mini- Kris?


I'm pretty sure Izayah (mini Kris) had a lot of fun, now the cats..... That's another story.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats a very cool project. I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Thats a very cool project. I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.


Thank you Darrel, a huge compliment from an artist as tallented as yourself!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

GreAt work. Rg bump


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

johnb said:


> GreAt work. Rg bump


Thanks!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

That is very very cool. What kind of epoxy are you using?

I have a table project my wife is working on.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn that looks great!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Nice. I like the cowhide center.


Moooooo.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks awesome. Good Work!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice work Kris! rg sent!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Holy crap dude, that thing is a work of art.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

aea6574 said:


> That is very very cool. What kind of epoxy are you using?
> 
> I have a table project my wife is working on.
> 
> Best regards, Tony


I'm using this stuff I found at home depot $24.97 a quart cover 8 sq ft (maybe) I'll let you know how it goes. I was going to order some off ebay but I figured Id give this a shot.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

This project is Awesome! Good Work! =D

Put a Pole Down the center of that and then you can call it a Poke-her table =)


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

tek2advanced said:


> This project is Awesome! Good Work! =D
> 
> Put a Pole Down the center of that and then you can call it a Poke-her table =)


Now there's an idea..... Hmmmm haha. Thank you everyone for the comments, more pics will come tomorrow evening.


----------



## someonestruth (May 24, 2012)

Thats looking real nice! I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm always impressed with the talent here on puff. Not in a million years could I build something that nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

You have clearly put a lot of hard work in to your table, it looks freakin awesome! Bet you can't wait to get playing on it with some mates!


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Very cool! Wish I was talented enough to pull something like that off. Took me two hours to fix a broken step on my attic drop down ladder....


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty damn cool brother! It's amazing what can be done with plywood sometimes... :thumb:


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the Compliments Guys!, no update tonight I've decided to wait till i get the cup holders in to cut the holes therefore i can't pour any epoxy just yet. hopefully i'll have them by this weekend.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay guys here we go.......

I got the cups in today and measured for the holes and cut em out.









I then used drywall tape to make some walls so the epoxy wouldn't pour off. I used clear packing tape to use to stand up the dry wall tape. and was sure to build the walls where they would be covered by the rail, and the center piece.









Then came the labels, I used acid free glue sticks to lay them down. and my wife was kind enough to help me.


























Epoxy to Follow in next post.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay now came time to pour the epoxy. It went down easy enough but here are a few hints......

1. Be sure all labels are down flat! the corners will stick up 
2. Make sure you have enough this was all 1 quart did.
3. Have good lungs....... after you pour you have to blow out all the bubbles that apear.
4. dont be scared to get a little sticky and fix problems with the bads as they occur.
5. FYI thin paper bands will change color. Example Liga privada, and Core bands.

Anyhow any other questions PM me and I'll do my best to anwser. Here is how it turned out.....










































Drum roll please........:drum:










I'll be screwing it together tomorrow and will put up some more finished shots of it then.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks badass, brother! Love it!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Looks badass, brother! Love it!


Thanks Chris this was a lot of fun building this.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's awesome! Might have to steal this idea someday.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Alrighty guys here she is all done......


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

sweet. Looks killer


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Got to break her in this past week, didnt take too many pics but here are a few......


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kdmckin said:


> Thanks Chris this was a lot of fun building this.


Man what a Beauty The epoxy was the toughest wasn't it, I did some projects and my first couple is when I learned the mistakes. Man smoking and poker at that table would be a blast bro great job you are an artist man!


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

That is AWESOME!! Very well thought out great looking table.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

That is crazy cool! I need one NOW!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

man I love this.. Im jumping on this idea and hopefully adding another concept into it.. Some cans to put next to the cup holders and have them for the cigars/cigs and just vacuum them out every time.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

smelvis said:


> Man what a Beauty The epoxy was the toughest wasn't it, I did some projects and my first couple is when I learned the mistakes. Man smoking and poker at that table would be a blast bro great job you are an artist man!


The epoxy was tricky to get right, messed up on on corner and it didn't dry right so I hand to add another coat. But since it self leveled it turned out okay. Guys be sure you stir well well before pouring and DO NOT SCRAPE THE SIDE OF THE CUP to get all of it out. There may be a chance the sides and bottom are not well mixed and will not cure :frusty::frusty:


----------



## bbs1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

Great looking table! The cup holders were a great idea!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey kris...really nice! What did you use under the upholstery for the padding on the rail and center?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice job. That came out great.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Hey kris...really nice! What did you use under the upholstery for the padding on the rail and center?


I used some 1 inch foam furniture padding from hobby lobby.








Thanks Guys!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Great table, but to be honest, I'm sitting here with a smile on my face remembering rubber band guns...


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Great table, but to be honest, I'm sitting here with a smile on my face remembering rubber band guns...


Lol try getting woke up having one of those rubberbands snap your foot.


----------



## JJB (Jul 8, 2012)

First, I would like to say excellent job. The table looks very nice! I have an eight foot oval table I have been meaning to turn into a poker table for years. I think I have just found the motivation to tackle such a task. How many hours did this take to put together? Minus all the time it took to smoke the cigars to get the bands.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I would say it took roughly 12-18 hours on the wood work and on the fabric/padding. The epoxy takes about 2 hours of prep to build the walls out of drywall tape, then it takes 24 hours to dry.

Thanks


JJB said:


> First, I would like to say excellent job. The table looks very nice! I have an eight foot oval table I have been meaning to turn into a poker table for years. I think I have just found the motivation to tackle such a task. How many hours did this take to put together? Minus all the time it took to smoke the cigars to get the bands.


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Man that looks nice. With all the projects I see on here it makes me want to get back in to wood work.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

That looks awesome. Very nice job


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

That table is amazing! Nice work brother, im sure it'll get lots of use!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*AMAZING !!!*

I'm not even gonna say anymore cause I'm just speechless!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the Compliments Guys!


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

on the right track


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

How tough was it to remove the drywall tape without screwing up the epoxy coat? did it just come right off?

Table looks great by the way, I don't have nearly enough skill to do that but I might be able to modify some other already made table just with adding the padding/upholstry stuff.

Awesome Job!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Most of it pealed off but a few places I had to cut off, I just made sure the rail and center section would cover up the edges by at least 2 inches.


gasdocok said:


> How tough was it to remove the drywall tape without screwing up the epoxy coat? did it just come right off?
> 
> Table looks great by the way, I don't have nearly enough skill to do that but I might be able to modify some other already made table just with adding the padding/upholstry stuff.
> 
> Awesome Job!


----------

